# Rhom,Compressus or Sanz?????



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok i think i have a rhom but need your opinion Frank, thanks


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like a rhom , that had a recent labotomy.

Damn......that had to be a hell of a wound! It's cool to see that it survived.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, not to be rude but you have already asked this question before and these are the same pictures from that thread. If you read the second page Frank has already reviewed these pictures and given his response.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=183722


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

whoa, it sustained a wicked headshot


----------

